# Eheim pro II



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

I just got an eheim pro II, the big one, from a friend of mine. I think it will be enought for my 75, an i wrong? I was going to put the heater on the input side and the reactor on the output, is that wrong too? Just wanted to check before i start cutting hoses. Also, i was thinking about trying an Odyssea, any one else want anything from there? We could get it shipped together.

Sean


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I now we talked about some of this at the meeting this past weekend. Were your questions all answered???


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Yeah, I think we covered everything. I took the 350 off the tank and put the heater and reactor on the output side of the filter. The flow is less, i may get a power head and stick it in the other end of the tank.


----------

